# Has anybody heard of or used the Strong Theory Bar?



## pazz (Oct 27, 2015)

I have been checking this out online and was wondering if anybody has used the strong theory bar?


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 4, 2015)

NEver heard of it ever lol. now im curious as the what the F**K it is so im going to do some google. Were you looking for strenght routines?


----------



## Mindgame516 (Nov 4, 2015)

oh its similar to the perfect push up. what about it?


----------



## Jay Cutler (Sep 21, 2016)

Heard, but strong theory bar is useless as for me... I prefer classic push ups))


----------

